# Hello everyone. I'm new, from Seattle



## Ichabod (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm Mark and I'm from the Seattle area, I go to school, studying French and German. I studied in Paris last semester, and the French family I lived with had a cat named Momo that I became very attached to. When I got back to the states this summer I adopted my very first cat, Ichabod. I have two cats living in my apart, Ichabod, and the other is my rommate's, Gonzo. I also have had many hamsters and I had an African Pygmy Hedgehog named Ralph that lived for 7 years. You can see pictures of Ichabod and Gonzo in the kitty pictures forum.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Mark....I've seen Ichabod and he's gorgeous! Enjoy your time here...


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Mark! I have to go look at your pictures! How fortunate you were to study in Paris!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Mark. I saw your boy Icabod. He is a handsome guy! May you have a long and rich life with your cat. They are such great companions on our journeys thru life! 
PS I love Paris! Truely a wonderful city!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties you have there. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Mark! I'm off to check out your kitty pictures now


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, your Icabod is a beauty! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Your cats try to go after those hamsters at all?


----------

